# Does anyone Else Play Furry-Paws.com?



## Vic (Jan 28, 2022)

I was just curious if anyone else played this game I found recently? If so send a hey to me  (VictorytheWolf is my username there as well)
If you join please use my link http://www.furry-paws.com/main/index/1637084


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 28, 2022)

Just searched it up and aww! It sounds pawsome! Pity it only seems to have canines.. UnU!

Edit: Nevermind, I've got plenty of canine OCs so that'll make up for it! Ow<☆

I've just begun and shall need time to get used to the game as of now! Be seeing ya, dear Victory! UwU


----------



## Vic (Jan 28, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Just searched it up and aww! It sounds pawsome! Pity it only seems to have canines.. UnU!


It's addicting though XD, but yes it is for doggos, if you decide to play please send me a. friend request


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Just searched it up and aww! It sounds pawsome! Pity it only seems to have canines.. UnU!
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I've got plenty of canine OCs so that'll make up for it! Ow<☆
> 
> I've just begun and shall need time to get used to the game as of now! Be seeing ya, dear Victory! UwU


Also the meadow in the game has different animals btw @Stray Cat Terry
expensive as hell but they are there


----------



## Vic (Jan 28, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I've just begun and shall need time to get used to the game as of now! Be seeing ya, dear Victory! UwU


Tip: Almost always buy the cheapest dog


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 28, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Tip: Almost always buy the cheapest dog


Thankies! 

I just reached level 3 there! Guess stuffs are beggining to work now? 
The name's StrayCatTerry (Terry Stray)!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 28, 2022)

We should create a FAF guild for Furry-Paws XD


----------



## Vic (Jan 28, 2022)

I need to give away 3 dogs but I want to know who I give them to so if you want them please speak up
in the game not IRL


----------

